# Going to the doctor for 'embarrassing' problems



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I'm trying to work up the courage to go to a doctor about a couple of things which I've been concerned about for a while. But every time I think about it I just think, I can't go and talk about this with a complete stranger. And then what if I get a female doctor? That would be absolutely terrifying. But even if I get a male doctor, I can't picture myself going through with it.

Have you ever seen a doctor about an embarrassing problem or had to get naked / partially naked in front of a doctor? If so, how did you go about it, and how did you get yourself to go through with it?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I had to get ultrasounds of my liver done, I had to strip into nothing but underwear and a gown. The gown was up to my shoulders 90% of the time. I just tried staring off into the distance and waiting for it all to be finished. It was terrible, but if it worries you it might be something you have to do.

Oh, and did I mention it was a nice looking young woman doing the ultrasound? Yeah...no fun.


----------



## loney (Apr 17, 2011)

hi it may seem embarrasing to u but drs have pretty much seen it all and wont be phazed by it. I work in the medical feild myself and have seen lots of naked bodies it is just a job and u never think about what ur looking at. U will be fine. most drs will be aware of the embarrasing factor and shld take measures to limit ur exposure and/or embarrassment. Much beta to see someone if there is a problem than wait until it gets worse.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I've had a baby and been to the gynecologist quite a bit so getting naked at the dr's office doesn't really bother me anymore.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

I've had all sorts of embarrassing stuff done to me for medical reasons: going to the gynecologist, having a baby (which involved getting an enema, eeeww), getting a colonoscopy (that was worse than having a baby :lol), getting weighed.....

You just have to try and remember that doctors have seen everything before, lots of times, and they don't even think twice about it. It's just routine stuff for them.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes, I had bacne a few years ago & he had to take a look at it. Auugh instant red face.


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

I had to get an ultrasound for my heart a few months ago and she told me to change into a gown (it was some paper material), but after I laid on the table she literally just ripped it off without a warning. Being completley naked in front of a stranger didn't bother me as much as her suddenly ripping it off did. The way she did it was so strange, but anyways.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

There's a few different things that are making me afraid:

One is when I first walk into the office, and I would have to tell the secretary that I want to see a doctor. If they ask me what I'm seeing the doctor for, I will have to say it in front of all the people in the waiting room.

Another is that I'm afraid they'll think I'm a pervert or something asking them to check me like that. This would be of concern especially if I got a female doctor, but would also be there with a male doctor. I know this sounds irrational, and they are used to doing those things, but it's still there in the back of my mind.

And another thing is, I have to ask about two separate embarrassing problems. I will feel incredibly awkward after getting checked for one embarrassing problem to then go and tell them to check the other embarrassing problem. It just feels like embarrassment overload.

Plus, no one has seen me naked, not even a doctor, since I was a little kid, and that was by my parents.

So this is a pretty big step to take.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I just enter a mode where I'm on autopilot and comply with each direction they give. It's a type of dissociation. Being undressed in front of doctors and nurses would have been impossible for me if I hadn't already been so with ex's. I just couldn't have done it. I think you're better off than I used to be in that respect to actually consider it.

If the receptionist asks what problem it is just be vague. Plan something beforehand. If they press you further just say you're not going to tell them in front of everyone. As for being concerned they will think you perverted - I really doubt it will come across that way once they notice your trepidation about sharing (and showing) the problems. They are often okay at reading people. It's possible many of the concerns, if not all, you have about going are just assumptions and won't happen. They sometimes don't bother to examine you and go on verbal report. I like it when that happens.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm female... that means you get naked, they squish your breasts around, shove something up your vagina, take samples of sensitive areas, and inspect your private parts in detail. This is supposed to happen yearly. Now if there's a problem you also get ultrasounds which often are done internally so again you get naked and they shove an ultrasound wand in your vagina. Then wiggle it all around and shove in to uncomfortable places while looking at your insides on the screen.

On top of that I've had major digestive tract problems from slow intestines and to rule out other things they've shoved barium into my digestive tract from the reverse end to xray my intestines.

I've also had so many iv's, heart monitors, and blood tests that I don't even care anymore. I just sit there, space out, and be a guinea pig until they make their best guess of what's wrong and what to do about it which will ultimately fail and I'll end up finding some over the counter treatment for the problem.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> There's a few different things that are making me afraid:
> 
> One is when I first walk into the office, and I would have to tell the secretary that I want to see a doctor. If they ask me what I'm seeing the doctor for, I will have to say it in front of all the people in the waiting room.


No, you don't have to. You can say that it's private and that you would prefer to discuss it with the doctor. She shouldn't ask you to elaborate.



Ape in space said:


> Another is that I'm afraid they'll think I'm a pervert or something asking them to check me like that. This would be of concern especially if I got a female doctor, but would also be there with a male doctor. I know this sounds irrational, and they are used to doing those things, but it's still there in the back of my mind.
> 
> And another thing is, I have to ask about two separate embarrassing problems. I will feel incredibly awkward after getting checked for one embarrassing problems to then go and tell them to check the other embarrassing problem. It just feels like embarrassment overload.
> 
> ...


 What helped me when I had to get naked in front of doctors was just remembering that they have probably seen hundreds of naked people before, and will most likely see more. They have probably "seen it all" when it comes to problems, and yours will not strike them as anything bizarre. Remember, this is their job! They will see you and then forget about you the moment you walk out the door. So good luck


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Can you not make an appointment over the phone? It's still not fun to tell the person on the other end, but there won't be a whole bunch of people. As for getting naked. Yes, I've had to do that many times for physicals. Bleh! When they need to examine you under the gown, it kind of helps to just zone out for a while.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Just do it man. I had my balls checked a couple of years back for what turned out to be nothing. I even went for another fondle to get a second opinion. One of the doctors was like 70 with an Irish accent and told me in a creepy voice that he'd "felt a loooooooot of balls!" which made me... cringe.

It was extremely awkward and physically uncomfortable, but over with quick. They couldn't care less.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I had to get my as$ checked for something before.

Even had to get surgery on it.

The nurse looked at it & laughed because of my anxiety. She said she had seen things ten million times worse. The doctor looked with an unreadable face & said,"Oh, I've seen these all the time. Surgery". & Then left. LOL.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

CeilingStarer said:


> Just do it man. I had my balls checked a couple of years back for what turned out to be nothing. I even went for another fondle to get a second opinion. One of the doctors was like 70 with an Irish accent and told me in a creepy voice that he'd "felt a loooooooot of balls!" which made me... cringe.
> 
> It was extremely awkward and physically uncomfortable, but over with quick. They couldn't care less.


What exactly did you say to them at the beginning to get them to check your balls? Also, were you concerned about accidentally getting.... um... excited?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

^ They've seen even that before. It's not that unusual.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Ape in space said:


> What exactly did you say to them at the beginning to get them to check your balls? Also, were you concerned about accidentally getting.... um... excited?


As to the question of why you're there, you could say it's for something urological, or gastrointestinal, or whatever. That's probably all th info you'll need to supply.

Chances are pretty good that you won't find the experience "exciting", but if you did, I'm sure that has happened before and the medical professional will respond in a way to minimize your embarrassment. You'll be OK.

If you're having any pain or swelling in that area, you really should get checked. If it's a more surface kind of problem, that can be really uncomfortable, so again, go to the MD.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Akane said:


> I'm female... that means you get naked, they squish your breasts around, shove something up your vagina, take samples of sensitive areas, and inspect your private parts in detail. This is supposed to happen yearly. Now if there's a problem you also get ultrasounds which often are done internally so again you get naked and they shove an ultrasound wand in your vagina. Then wiggle it all around and shove in to uncomfortable places while looking at your insides on the screen.
> 
> On top of that I've had major digestive tract problems from slow intestines and to rule out other things they've shoved barium into my digestive tract from the reverse end to xray my intestines.


I hear you :haha once these guys have to start going for prostate exams, they'll know the feeling :lol

yeah i go for a yearly physical so i've been completely naked with not even a gown on, it was this piece of cloth. my GP is female thank goodness.

I also had some problems when i was a teen for which i was referred to a bum doctor, and the doctor, an old indian guy, shoved a heated probe up my bum. my dad was in the room while i screamed and cried.

i agree with everyone. doctors, especially GPs, and specialists who often get down and dirty, have experienced all sorts of stuff most of us would consider really weird and embarrassing. But they're used to it. can you imagine how many kinds of patients a walk-in clinic GP (where i assume you're going) sees in one day? whatever your issue is, it's peanuts compared to whatever else they see.

i think if your'e having a health question/issue and have the financial means to deal with it...GO ASAP!

you know what's strange now that i think about it, i go for my yearly physical, get nekkid and allow my doctor to poke and prod, yet i can't go to her and tell her about my SA...weird eh.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I recently had to have everything checked over.... cough.... everything.:|


It's best to get things looked at so you can rest easy.


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

I was 'concerned' once so i went to the doctors.It was scary as hell at first but the doctor was a cool dude.So get naked, quick scan and he says 'your all cool'.Second doctor was a freak though..

I also tried getting into the army once(thank god i didn't)and they had to see me naked...i guess im used to it, its no biggy.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Okay, after reading all the replies I think I can get myself to go to the doctor about this problem. But I need to figure out what to say to the doctor to get him to check me. I feel kind of weird admitting it here, but one of the problems is that I need them to play around with my junk to check if it's okay (ie. to check my... testicles. Just typing it is making me sweat with embarrassment.) What exactly do I say to get them to do this? It would feel like I'm asking for sexual favours or something.

Also, can I ask them to give me a male doctor, or am I just stuck with whomever they give me? I think I have to go to a walk-in clinic, so I don't have a specific doctor already.

The problem will likely turn out to be nothing, but it's been on my mind for several months now, and I really want to just put my mind at ease and get it checked.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yeah, the doctors see it all. It's really no biggie.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Ape in space said:


> Okay, after reading all the replies I think I can get myself to go to the doctor about this problem. But I need to figure out what to say to the doctor to get him to check me. I feel kind of weird admitting it here, but one of the problems is that I need them to play around with my junk to check if it's okay (ie. to check my... testicles. Just typing it is making me sweat with embarrassment.) What exactly do I say to get them to do this? It would feel like I'm asking for sexual favours or something.
> 
> Also, can I ask them to give me a male doctor, or am I just stuck with whomever they give me? I think I have to go to a walk-in clinic, so I don't have a specific doctor already.
> 
> The problem will likely turn out to be nothing, but it's been on my mind for several months now, and I really want to just put my mind at ease and get it checked.


To doc: "For the past several months my testicles have felt different... it hasn't gone away so it's worrying me a little and I thought I should get it checked out to be sure it's nothing serious."

Something like that maybe?? You really don't have to use "play" or "my junk" at all


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey Ape, let us know how it goes. Well, not the details, but you know, generally :b

I definitely can't throw stones because I avoid absolutely everything that could involve taking off clothes in front of my doctor (male). I'm about 6 years overdue for a pap smear, never have had a physical, and am going to keep the reoccuring stabbing breast pain I have to myself until one falls off or something.



Ape in space said:


> One is when I first walk into the office, and I would have to tell the secretary that I want to see a doctor. If they ask me what I'm seeing the doctor for, I will have to say it in front of all the people in the waiting room.


This! This is so hard! I make phone appointments but still - what do you saaaaay? I never know how much information they need. Do they need the exact problem? I know it's just for timing of the appointment but I always feel incredibly creepy and usually try and just go "oh, you know, stuff". They surprisingly don't like this.

It's one hell of a mental block to try and get past. Good luck.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

When I've made appointments and asked to see someone, I've never had to tell them why in any detail.. in fact they've rarely asked what it's for. I doubt they would expect you to tell them much, and if they do ask what it is for you can just say you need a check-up or want something checked out, that it's private, or that you'd rather wait and say it directly to the doctor. The only thing I could see them needing to know is if it's an emergency.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

My **** of an ex-gf gave me thrush, on purpose. It was that uncomfortable that I did'nt care I just pulled my pants down and showed him, I just wanted to get rid of it.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> I'm trying to work up the courage to go to a doctor about a couple of things which I've been concerned about for a while. But every time I think about it I just think, I can't go and talk about this with a complete stranger. And then what if I get a female doctor? That would be absolutely terrifying. But even if I get a male doctor, I can't picture myself going through with it.
> 
> Have you ever seen a doctor about an embarrassing problem or had to get naked / partially naked in front of a doctor? If so, how did you go about it, and how did you get yourself to go through with it?


Ok - nothing can be as bad as the story one mate told of someone he knew. Basically this guy was going out with this girl who went around the block quite a bit and she failed to tell him that she had an STD. Anyyyyhoo he went down on her and he swallowed some horrible STD - cant remember which one, which caused his mouth to burn for weeks on end and obviously the guys parents were informed.

If you can top that then kudos.


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

Lol I started crying the first time I went to the gynocologist.. which was a couple months ago. I thought they had to do a full exam on me.. but since I wasn't sexually active they didn't have to. Thank god. It would of been in the top five awkward moments of my life. Even if they see vagina's everyday.. it's still awkward as ****.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> I'm trying to work up the courage to go to a doctor about a couple of things which I've been concerned about for a while. But every time I think about it I just think, I can't go and talk about this with a complete stranger. And then what if I get a female doctor? That would be absolutely terrifying. But even if I get a male doctor, I can't picture myself going through with it.
> 
> Have you ever seen a doctor about an embarrassing problem or had to get naked / partially naked in front of a doctor? If so, how did you go about it, and how did you get yourself to go through with it?


I just got out of a 4 day stay in the hospital. I had, uhhhmm, lets see...

a prostate exam

an EKG

I had an pretty intense Q & A session with a dr, and a team of medical students were in the room in the ER. I was asked very, very personal questions, from substance abuse, to my sexual history. I pretty much lost it, because there were so many people in the room I couldn't breath.

an MRI, of my liver & stomach, during which I was 1/2 naked

a colonoscopy (my 2nd, & I'm 40 yrs old)

nurses coming into my room unannounced, & checking my stomach, all the way down to my lower stomach

I had to give a stool sample to a nurse, because they couldn't figure out what the hell was wrong with me, after all those tests

I took a shower while in the hosptital, & the IV came out. I bled out about a pint and 1/2 of blood. I had to push the emergency call button, to get a nurse, finally, because I couldn't stop the bleeding. Two female nurses came in, finding my covered in blood and completely naked.

I'm sure people have gone thru worse, but all that was pretty humiliating. I really empathisize with you (the OP). It's not an easy thing to do, it does help to remember that they have pretty much seen everything there is to see. I was also on heavy, heavy doses of morphine. Which I have to admit helped.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes, I had to get down there examined one time because my pee was burning, but I never had unprotected sex before so I was worried. Anyway I didn't even know what to refer to my thing as infront of the doctor, the P word, the D word or the W word lol. I won't go into too much detail about what happened but a swab was taken where I thought it wasn't possible to insert anything.....ouch! Don't worry you won't have to go into much detail when booking the appointment and I doubt very much you will get 'excited' as you will be nervous the whole time. If you do happen to get a woman doctor just think unsexy thoughts think unsexy thoughts :teeth


----------



## Silent Hell (Sep 17, 2010)

I can hardly even drag myself to the doctor for anything relatively normal. I was viciously attacked by an animal and I avoided going to the doctor for 3 months. All that time I drained my own wounds and soaked them in isopropyl alcohol hoping it would take care of the bacteria, but the infection was too deep. 

I'm not sure what I would do if I had something painful and very embarrassing, probably find a cave to crawl into and wait for myself to die. Sort of like I do with social anxiety itself.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I've decided I'm going to go tomorrow evening. So I have to start preparing my speech now and wigging out about every little detail of what I will do. I don't want to chicken out, so can someone post here in a firm voice and tell me to go? If I manage to go through with it, I'll post again when it's done and say how it went.

Oh yeah, and I still need to know if it's acceptable to request a male doctor. Can anyone tell me?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Do it. Rawr.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

You arent the only person with embarrassing problems, and the doc is there to make you feel better and answer your inquiries. You might just get a sonogram of them and they'll take blood work. It's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Hey Ape, let us know how it goes. Well, not the details, but you know, generally :b


I just got back. Here are the gory details.

I was going to go at 3, but I just paced around in my apartment for an hour because I was so nervous, so I ended up going at 4.

I forgot what I was going to say to the secretary, so I just stuttered something like, "I need to see a doctor.... is there any time today?" She said yes, and then we just looked at each other in silence for a few seconds. Then she said "I need your health card", and I said "Oh" and I gave it. Then when I sat down to wait, I remembered that I was supposed to ask for a male doctor. But I was hesitating to go back and tell her, so I decided I'm just going to hope I get a male doctor.

Then they called me into one of the offices, and to my horror a woman around my age came in the room and asked me what the problem was. I got really nervous and just babbled a few gibberish words trying to string a sentence together. Finally I said "Um... the right... on the right.... testicle.... there's something... I wanted to get it checked." She asked me a couple of follow-up questions and put it into the computer, then she said, "Dr. ____ will be along in a minute." So thankfully, she wasn't the actual doctor.

The (male) doctor came in, read the problem, and said to pull my pants down, which I did. It wasn't as bad as I thought, surprisingly. He said to show him where the problem was and I did. He said, "Looks like it's just a cyst" (that's what I had suspected). He said to make an appointment to get an ultrasound next week, and that was it. Because it happened so fast, I tried to stall a bit at the end to make sure there wasn't something I had missed (which happens to me all the time in these situations), so I said, "So.... I... this... I go here, and make an appointment? And then make an appointment to see you again?" which made me look like a twit, because he had just finished saying that.

So then I went to make an appointment for an ultrasound, and that was it. The appointment is for next week, so the saga isn't over yet. But I guess the hard part is over (unless the person doing the ultrasound is a woman :afr).

Unfortunately, I chickened out of asking about the other problem I had. :| It's not an urgent problem, but I wanted to ask about it. Stupid anxiety.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds like it went perfectly fine, way to go!! It's a really big triumph for you SA


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> .


Yayyyyyyy. :clap

What happened to me one time...I went to the dermatologist, I had never been there before. She took a skin sample, walked out of the room, didn't come back for a while, so I just left. I don't even know if the appointment was over or not. But they didn't call me back so I assume everything was okay :lol So it's good that you confirmed that the appointment was over. :lol


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

Well done, cant have been easy for you...but you did it didnt you? 

Now you know its not really that bad and it was the worry before hand that made this seem so bad. 

Some excercise for you that might help would be mental rehearsal. Search them in google and find one that is right for you.

What this does is help you mentally prepare for a situation and over time it will hepl the worrying. You do have to put concentration into it, and do it a fair few times to feel the benifit. Once a day and really try get into it, what ever excercise you feel suits you. 

I know for me, i am a HUGE worrier and it makes the anxiety sky high while im ment to do something. Setting aside a time for mental rehearsal will help you. Ive only recently begun it, but will continue to keep doing it.

Anyways ha! Well done again, what an achievement :boogie


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Way to go! Very important obstacle to overcome  Congrats.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Good to hear Ape! :clap Very big step forward! :clap

Next visit you can mention the other problem.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I sometimes hate going to the doctors as well, since i have stretch marks i hate taking off my shirt and i feel really down and i just try not to stare at the doctors face.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

*The Great Groping Adventure - Part 2 of 3*

If anyone is following my epic tale, here is an update.

I had the ultrasound appointment today, but I didn't start getting nervous until about an hour before the appointment, I guess because the most humiliating part was already done.

When I got there, the technician put me on a table, shoved a rolled-up cloth behind my testicles so hard that it made me gasp, then he moved my thing out of the way and squeezed it really hard and told me to hold it. I didn't think I was going to make it out of there alive.

Then he put some gel onto my nuts and moved the detector around, taking extremely long pauses at each location. It wasn't very comfortable because he was pressing down slightly, but I made it through it. Sometimes it would tickle when he moved the detector, and I was hoping I wouldn't accidentally get turned on. Luckily I didn't. And thankfully it wasn't a female doctor or else I probably would have been turned on. :afr

I was very tense the entire time, as you can imagine, but I got through it and it was okay. Now I just have to do part 3, going back to see the original doctor to see if everything's okay. That happens next week. I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I can totally understand the fear of being turned on but I doubt you would have if it was a female. I think the nervousness would way overpower anything arousing about the situation (well, unless she was being a bit too gentle, smelt nice, was leaning a certain way...).

My experience with getting an ultrasound was very unpleasant and so much worse than any gyno exams I've had with my doctors, even though they were about equally invasive. Maybe med techs aren't really taught how to handle patients like doctors are, but you'd think that when they do anything involving genitals they would try to be extra careful/considerate with how they treat the patients in making them feel comfortable. Afterward I felt really crappy and like I had been abused or something (but not sexually... I don't know how to explain it). =/


Anyway, yay for the worst parts being over and getting through them!  Well, not including getting the test results back but in terms of the worst I'm referring to the SA-type stuff....


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I was meant to respond to your question on page 1, but hardly visit this sub-forum.

I'm glad you made progress though. Hopefully the results are all benign.

After my fondling ordeal, nothing scares me now. I'd be straight to a doc with any issues down there.

pm me, If you want to get your "other" problem off of your chest. As I've said, I've been fondled, prodded, and have worried about everything under the moon, so there's no embarrassment.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Ape in space said:


> What exactly did you say to them at the beginning to get them to check your balls? Also, *were you concerned about accidentally getting.... um... excited*?


I hate to add to your worries, but there is the potential for the opposite to happen. A terrified penis that shrinks away into your body like a turtle hiding in its shell could be even worse. Erection or teenie weenie -- pick your poison.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I had the same thing with a female tech. Wasn't very sexy.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> I just got back. Here are the gory details.
> 
> I was going to go at 3, but I just paced around in my apartment for an hour because I was so nervous, so I ended up going at 4.
> 
> ...


dude u should have asked about the other one....


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

nothing to fear said:


> My experience with getting an ultrasound was very unpleasant and so much worse than any gyno exams I've had with my doctors, even though they were about equally invasive. Maybe med techs aren't really taught how to handle patients like doctors are, but you'd think that when they do anything involving genitals they would try to be extra careful/considerate with how they treat the patients in making them feel comfortable. Afterward I felt really crappy and like I had been abused or something (but not sexually... I don't know how to explain it). =/


Yeah, it kind of felt like being subordinate and being punished by the person. Like being treated like cattle or something.



CeilingStarer said:


> pm me, If you want to get your "other" problem off of your chest. As I've said, I've been fondled, prodded, and have worried about everything under the moon, so there's no embarrassment.


Thanks. The other problem is not serious, but more embarrassing. I don't know if I'll be able to get myself to go to the doctor about it next time, but if I managed to get myself fondled, I guess this might be manageable too. Maybe I will pm you if I chicken out next time.



UltraShy said:


> I hate to add to your worries, but there is the potential for the opposite to happen. A terrified penis that shrinks away into your body like a turtle hiding in its shell could be even worse. Erection or teenie weenie -- pick your poison.


That's sort of what happened, even with the male doctor. But I had to hold it while he did the test, so he probably didn't notice.



VanDamMan said:


> I had the same thing with a female tech. Wasn't very sexy.


Luckily I dodged that bullet this time.



rctriplefresh5 said:


> dude u should have asked about the other one....


I wanted to, but I couldn't handle asking two embarrassing questions in one session. Plus he seemed to be kind of rushed, and I didn't want to anger him by tacking on another question at the end. And the other problem isn't urgent, so I was afraid he would say I'm wasting his time asking about something like that. And on top of that, I hadn't adequately rehearsed how I was going to ask about that question.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

**** the doctor.....i dont know what your copay is..but mine is 25 dollars for a gp..and 50 for a specialist...and u better believe i dont let them get arrogant with me. I do get intimidated by the doctors too since a lot are arrogant..but that's why once iget an arrogant one, i fire him, and look for others. I also always bring someone with me to help me stand up for myself since i sometimes dont do it for mmself lol.


it's the doctors job to see u gfor all of your complaints. you paid for a full office visit...and your other problem could be more serious than you think.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

*Groping - part 3 of 3*

I went for the follow-up appointment just now and got the results of the ultrasound. He said it was an epididymal cyst, and it's harmless. After babbling a few barely coherent questions to buy some time and make sure I didn't miss anything, I was satisfied that it was all okay. And there was no groping this time. So I guess it's case closed on that problem.

Anxiety-wise, I was not terribly nervous about the appointment this time, because I already had to give an oral presentation in the morning and had a meeting in the afternoon, so my anxiety response was already worn out by the time of the appointment I guess.

As for the other embarrassing problem, I think I will wait a few weeks or maybe a couple of months to get that looked at, because I don't want them to be thinking "Oh great, him again?". But I will definitely get it checked out, now that I have some experience with getting felt up and everything (and the other problem doesn't involve getting felt up in sensitive areas). The problem isn't urgent, but I've been wanting to do something about it for about 17 years, and this is the first time that the idea of seeing a doctor about it has actually registered as something that I could do.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> I went for the follow-up appointment just now and got the results of the ultrasound. He said it was an epididymal cyst, and it's harmless. After babbling a few barely coherent questions to buy some time and make sure I didn't miss anything, I was satisfied that it was all okay. And there was no groping this time. So I guess it's case closed on that problem.
> 
> Anxiety-wise, I was not terribly nervous about the appointment this time, because I already had to give an oral presentation in the morning and had a meeting in the afternoon, so my anxiety response was already worn out by the time of the appointment I guess.
> 
> As for the other embarrassing problem, I think I will wait a few weeks or maybe a couple of months to get that looked at, because I don't want them to be thinking "Oh great, him again?". But I will definitely get it checked out, now that I have some experience with getting felt up and everything (and the other problem doesn't involve getting felt up in sensitive areas). The problem isn't urgent, but I've been wanting to do something about it for about 17 years, and this is the first time that the idea of seeing a doctor about it has actually registered as something that I could do.


should have done it at the initial appt...but at least at the followup.

but anyways congrats on going through the cyst checkup man!


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

CeilingStarer said:


> Just do it man. I had my balls checked a couple of years back for what turned out to be nothing. I even went for another fondle to get a second opinion. One of the doctors was like 70 with an Irish accent and told me in a creepy voice that he'd "felt a loooooooot of balls!" which made me... cringe.
> 
> It was extremely awkward and physically uncomfortable, but over with quick. They couldn't care less.


Same thing got an ultrasound on my nuts, try not to get a boner though.

Edit: Ya I get boners like crazy and it was a female, lucky she was an older lady and not that hot receptionist. Or not. :teeth


----------



## nbtxdude (Jun 20, 2010)

Imagine being catheterized as a guy. The procedure itself causes a "whoa" reaction and the fact of what the doctor has to touch or pull makes it even more icky...

Granted, as long as the doctor is guy, it wouldn't be a big deal. If the doctor was a girl, the "reaction" makes the entire process even more uncomfortable...


----------



## Cooper (Jan 21, 2010)

Good to hear you got it checked out and are all right . Anxiety really sucks when dealing with medical problems. I've been trying to force myself to go to the doctor and ask for a colonoscopy for the last three weeks. Even made an appointment to do so, went to it and chickened out. Instead of inquiring about that I asked to have a prescription renewed (one that i know isn't doing anything for me) which cost me $60 FML. Also in a great deal of pain from whatever the hell is wrong with me and meant to get some pain meds at that appointment but couldn't muster up the courage to ask, so now I only sleep 2-3 hours a night. All of this because he thinks I have an ulcer due to me not being clear on symptoms. So now I'm putting my life/physical health at risk and cant seem to do anything about it :|.Going to give it another try this week.


----------



## TheQueenOfNoise (May 28, 2011)

I also have to see a doctor for some "embarrassing" problems. But I'm so afraid. I'm even afraid to tell it to my mother.. I don't know what to do. I mean, it's so necessary for me to go, and I just can't.. I can't be naked in a front of someone >.< I would totally explode by embarrassment.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

My mom tricked me into saying I was just seeing a doctor for a check up when I was in my early teens. Came to find out it was a full physical and I wasn't wearing underwear that day (which NEVER happens). I ended up wrapping myself in hand tissues and sat waiting for the doctor to check my junk. If I was any older I would of been really upset at my mom for tricking me.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Ape in space said:


> If anyone is following my epic tale, here is an update.
> 
> I had the ultrasound appointment today, but I didn't start getting nervous until about an hour before the appointment, I guess because the most humiliating part was already done.
> 
> ...


haha that's actually pretty funny! lol

"i was hoping i wouldn't get turned on" lol...i would of been thinking the same thing and i'm not gay so i understand your concern lol


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

Getting a pap smear is the most embarrassing doctor's appointment I have ever had. Getting a plastic probe and a giant q-tip shoved up my "you know what" by a stranger isn't my idea of fun. They have to lube it up and everything. Luckily the doctor was female, so it wasn't too weird. I was so scared that I was shivering the whole time and the doctor made the nurse come in to hold my hand.


----------



## ReachinOut (May 10, 2011)

I work at a hospital and I have seen and heard just about everything. And doctors have even thicker skin. So you should just leave embarrassed at the door seriously nobody will be that shocked.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

OP..u probably should ahve gone to a urologist instead of the GP....it would have been less embarassing...to the female poster..go to the gyno


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> OP..u probably should ahve gone to a urologist instead of the GP....it would have been less embarassing...to the female poster..go to the gyno


I did go to a gyno.


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

I had to have 8 different doctors see my breasts in one day once, I was 14 so it was pretty traumatizing..other than that I've had several heart scans that I had to be topless for but now that I'm older I don't find it so unnerving.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

My doctor is a lady and she's older so I don't get as nervous. I'd never go to a guy doctor because it would freak me out too much. It was embarrassing to show her my back acne but I never really had any invasive "tests" done yet. I might in the future though. I'm not that big on doctors unless I notice something off with my health.


----------

